# A few prayers for a friend...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is late news for me this morning, and I'm deeply saddened.

I grew up with the Mohr family in Fargo, and graduated with one of the son's Mike in high school. The Mohr brothers are avid hunters/fishermen and are on the site from time to time.

Last Wednesday, Mike and his wife Chris lost their baby boy. He was only 10 months old.

If you could send out a prayer for the Mohr family I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Would be an honor.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I will send a prayer.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

No way? Man he is a great guy as well!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

May God bless the Mohr family.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

From one father to another consider it done!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the loss.... We have a new angel among us!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I can relate, My prayers will be with the Mohr Family.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Almost lost my son when he was born, a parent should never have to bury a child. My prayers are with them!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

My thoughts and prays go to the Mohr family


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN TO IMAGINE. MY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS ARE DEFINATELY WITH THEM.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Great family and a tough loss. They are in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Our prayers will be with them!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

sending them up.....


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

God bless


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Truely the only thing you can not replace!  It says that God will not hand you anything that you can not handle, very hard to see how anyone can handle that.

May God bless you, as hard as it gets remember to look to Jesus!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss....I like what Curty wrote.....another Angel amongst us.


----------

